# are the stripers starting to run



## nittts (Sep 17, 2009)

where are the bass hitting


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on where you're fishin. Clam, mackerel, spot and bunker are doing well, but it depends on where you're fishin.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Getting some, not really hot yet here in central jersey but some are being taken....


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*stripers*

Went out yesterday, Saturday in the morning and fished clams in Bradley. Had a low tide, just changing into high, had a nor'east in the ole kisser, but gave it a shot. Came up empty after a couple of hours but it felt good to get back on the sand, let the games begin. Will let ya know if anything else comes up. If anyone is at the Gov;s tournament on next Sunday be looking for the ole salt shaker we be there..... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Went out yesterday, Saturday in the morning and fished clams in Bradley. Had a low tide, just changing into high, had a nor'east in the ole kisser, but gave it a shot. Came up empty after a couple of hours but it felt good to get back on the sand, let the games begin. Will let ya know if anything else comes up. If anyone is at the Gov;s tournament on next Sunday be looking for the ole salt shaker we be there..... salt


Hey Salt you fishin the beach buggy tourney in October? If so, I'll be there.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Dogg am fishing the governors Sunday at ibsp, and also will be in obx in october 17 for the 4c's tournament. When is the one here in NJ....?? Would like to share some sand with you sometime big man, once it cools here will have to head south and hook up with you.....or vice versa ....salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

October 10, in North Wildwood. six man team or fish as individual


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Might just see you there dogg, like I said have one this Sunday, and just may be able to make it. Is there a cut off on registering for it, or do you do it the day of the event?? annnnnd $$ does it cost to enter......... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Salt, 

You can register that day. We're still lookin for two more guys. If ya know someone who wants fish and ya can make it bring em. Two rods per man. Fee is $50.00 per team. We'll take care of that. Let me know.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmm doggie, how much entry fee yadda yadda? Work Friday til late, but off Saturday, might be able to request time off for vacation I aint taken that Sunday. but would need to try quick, like tomorrow or Saturday at latest, then I figure logistics. Give me dollar amount, which rods I may need. PM me


----------

